# Worst places to live in the UK



## wizehop (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds like London is on its way to being on par with Hong Kong

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ndlords-inventive-living-spaces-offering.html

*From a shed in the lounge for £530 a month to a fully furnished 'tent' to rent: As house prices soar landlords are becoming more and more 'inventive' about the living spaces they are offering*

By EMMA GLANFIELD FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 15:10 GMT, 9 January 2016 | UPDATED: 17:11 GMT, 9 January 2016


From a shed in the middle of a living room and a tent in the corner of a house to a room under the stairs and a bed over the sink, Britain has seen some of the most ridiculous living spaces placed on the rental market this year.

While soaring house prices have driven up rental costs across the country, particularly in London, landlords have come up with ingenious but often downright outrageous 'rooms' to let to prospective tenants.

In one case, a landlord put a mattress inside a wooden shack in the corner of his living room before trying to rent it out for £530 a month.

Joe Peduzzi, 22, from the Isle of Wight, said he 'couldn't believe what he was seeing' after viewing the outlandish set-up in Bethnal Green, east London, and said there was 'no chance' he would be taking the landlord up on his offer.

Meanwhile, another homeowner decided to make a bit of extra cash by marketing a spare corner of his dining room in Gipsy Hill, South London – by erecting a crumpled tent and advertising it as £550 a month with 'access to a shared bathroom and kitchen'.

Elsewhere, there have been numerous instances this year of landlords trying to market tiny cupboards under the stairs as a bedroom.

Drawing comparisons to Harry Potter's existence at Privet Drive in JK Rowling's epic novels, the rooms barely feature more than a squashed mattress in a confined space.

Other rooms to be marketed are slightly bigger and claim to be 'fully contained' – but only because they feature the bed crammed into a small space with a kitchenette, dining area and shower directly adjacent. 

Matt Hutchinson, of SpareRoom, said soaring rents had forced people into being creative, and 'trying to rent out spaces they shouldn't.'








From a shed in the middle of a living room to rooms under the stairs, Britain has seen some of the most ridiculous living spaces placed on the rental market this year. One of them is this ad offering a tent in a dining room in Gipsy Hill, south London, for £550 a month plus bills






The Gipsy Hill 'room' is described as 'fully furnished' with a chair and sleeping bag and offers access to a shared bathroom and kitchen






Horrified Joe Peduzzi, 22, turned up for a viewing at a flat in Bethnal Green, east London, only to find the 'room to let' was in fact a £530-a-month mattress inside a wooden shack (circled in the picture) which was situated in the middle of the property's main living room













Joe Peduzzi, 22 (right), from the Isle of Wight, said he 'couldn't believe what he was seeing' after viewing the outlandish set-up in Bethnal Green, east London. The kitchen of the property, which is to be shared with three other housemates living in the house, is pictured left






This £40-a-week space in Paddington, west London, may not be spacious but it works perfectly for people with few possessions






The biggest problem with the cramped Paddington space is the entrance involves climbing up to the cupboard door, or 'front door'













Alex Lomax couldn't believe it when she was shown this room which was nothing more than a mattress on the floor of a cloakroom under the stairs. The room in Clapham, south west London, had been advertised as a single furnished room in a house share, for £500 a month






Another cupboard room under the stairs was listed on Gumtree for rent in Islington, London, this year with tenants asked for £925 a month













The room was described as being located on the 1st floor of a typical fancy Victorian style house, just 5-7 minutes walk from either Angel or Highbury & Islington tube. It was rented for more than £900 a month and showed a makeshift bed, small bedside table and sliding door







+20
At least the bed is big! A pokey attic with a slanted roof and just a mattress in Paddington, London, is available to rent for £160 a month

*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
Share





This single bed, in a cramped space under a staircase, is situated within a shared house in the Gorton area of Manchester and has been advertised on SpareRoom for £380 per month, plus £100 deposit. The Tenant will have to share a bathroom, kitchen, lounge and a garden






This flat costs £780 a month in the exclusive west London enclave of Chelsea. It has two hobs and the kitchen and bed almost touch






The tenant of this flat in Hammersmith, west London, would only have to take two steps to the hob - for the princely sum of £563 a month






Numbering at least six steps, the occupant of this £607-a-month flat in Harringey, north London, wouldn't face a long walk to the fridge






Now that's cosy: With a shower crammed in next to the kitchen sink, this studio flat in west Kensington was advertised for £80-per-week






At least you won't get cold feet: This bathroom comes carpeted with a boiler directly above the sink in and a slightly out of place toilet





Last year, estate agents marketed this £730-a-month cramped flat in Islington, north London, as 'modern' and 'fully contained'


----------



## landpirate (Jan 10, 2016)

This is why I live in a van. It might be as small as these ridiculous places but I own it and don't have to share it with dickheads. While there are idiots out there willing to pay these extortionate rent prices people will keep charging them.

I should point out this isn't just a London problem it's nation wide and I'm sure probably other countries too.

Just go and live in the woods, that's my advice...


----------



## Mankini (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuck those fucking leeches (capitalists). The rentier class has historically been, and is now, Public Enemy No. 1. For those familiar with the Islands' history, please see: Irish famine cottages. For those on the west side of the Atlantic, refer to Dust Bowl farm foreclosures.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 10, 2016)

What I want to know is why the shittiest ones are the most expensive?! If I'm going to be living in a tent it's going to be outside and I ain't paying rent. I mean shit yea it's common in the states to have a spot like that but to pay that much is crazy. The one with the weird cabinet is like why don't you just sleep on the couch? The guy in the closet just has a look on his face like "yea I'm a dumbass to be paying this much to stay here" the best one with the queen size bed is the cheapest like whut? Imagine getting laid in a little place like those all kinds of racket elbows hitting the wall and shit.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 10, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Fuck those fucking leeches (capitalists). The rentier class has historically been, and is now, Public Enemy No. 1. For those familiar with the Islands' history, please see: Irish famine cottages. For those on the west side of the Atlantic, refer to Dust Bowl farm foreclosures.



there seriously needs to be laws against this shit. and i've lived like this in plenty of punk houses, and that's fine, because everyone's paying a really small amount of rent, but renting a cupboard for 500 a month? that's just landlords being greed pieces of shit.

yet another reason we're probably going to see a rise in vandwelling in the next few years. also, has anyone ever read necromancer by william gibson? it's the first literature i've heard mention 'hotel coffins' which were basically space the size of a one person tent that were shaped like closed in capsules:






i see stories like this that just prove this is where we're going:

http://www.gizmag.com/how-to-use-a-japanese-capsule-hotel/19811/

which is just fucking criminal.


----------



## Mankini (Jan 10, 2016)

No damnable state or shitsucking politician will ever right wrongs in terms of our human rights. we will, as we always have, secure them for ourselves.

"...Rose of Sharon loosened one side of the blanket and bared her breast. "You got to" she said. She squirmed closer and pulled his head close. "There!" she said. "There." Her hand moved behind his head and supported it. Her fingers moved gently in his hair. She looked up and across the barn, and her lips came together and she smiled mysteriously."
-J. Steinbeck, _Grapes of Wrath




_


----------



## Sarong (Jan 11, 2016)

High rent and greedy building owners/landlords seems to b an issue everywhere, The recession we r in now and the rise of homeless persons is due mainly to that. Ure rent is only supposed to b 25% of ure income. Rents r so high that figure is usually around 85% of ppls incomes 2day. Then some places wont even let u apply to their rentals unless u can prove that ure income is 3x the amount of the rent!!! Which is still a lil higher at 33% of income. So say the rent is $800/month. U would need to prove that u made at least $2400/month. This is 1 of the reasons some CHOOSE to live homeless. The last time I had my own place, I worked 40+ hrs a week. By the time I paid rent, electricity, phone and ofc my net, I was either too broke or too tired to go newhere and do nething. Im tired of working my azz off for minimum wage or lil bit above and have nothing to show for it. My kids r grown with their own kids now. Im getting older and would really like to kick back and relax and may b enjoy some of lifes pleasures for a change. Im Stuck in a rut in Spokane and hoping to remedy that and leave town soon b4 nething else goes wrong...lol


----------

